# Looking for fresh wine grapes in Arizona



## joeyfmx (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello all, looking for a source for picking or fresh picked wine grapes in arizona. I saw an old ad in winemakermag, but the phone # is disconnected now. Any help is greatly appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Mike89T (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey another person from Arizona! 

You might want to check out Brewers Connection in Tempe. I think they do grape orders but it might be a little to late right now.


----------



## joeyfmx (Sep 12, 2011)

Mike89T said:


> Hey another person from Arizona!
> 
> You might want to check out Brewers Connection in Tempe. I think they do grape orders but it might be a little to late right now.





Thats funny, the same day you wrote this reply I was up at a shop called hops and tannins in anthem, az, and it was the last day to place an order for grapes from California. I did not place the order, even though the 5.5 gal must was only 45 bux, as the vineyard was unidentified and the must was treated with sulfer hydroxide and would be a few days old, probably not a big deal, but I have the urge to use fresh az wine grapes and luckily Ive sourced some syrah and grenache. AZ is good for the rhone varietals, Im going to make a rose and a full blown red with these. Thanks for the reply! Look forward to the next meeting in AZ!


----------

